# LED replacement bulb



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

HI. I have a hanging ghoul whose eyes are powered by 3 AAA batteries. The bulbs are LEDs. They change color. Problem is that one of the bulbs came loose from the wire and now is gone. Any help in finding a replace bulb or bulbs. EBAY seems to have some but I don't know where to start. Thanks for any help


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's one listing but it's a China seller, could take 30 days to get them.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/20pcs-5mm-Rou...%3A3538154315e0aa41735890acfffc0b71%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got quite an assortment of LED s and I know I have some color changing one s. Do you know what size it is and are you able to solder in a new one? I'd be more than happy to send one to you if I have what you need.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

It's about half the size of an eraser from a pencil. Soldering...never done that before. Do they make a bulb with wires attached? 
It looks like from J-man's link he bulbs look like that?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

ferguc said:


> It's about half the size of an eraser from a pencil. Soldering...never done that before. Do they make a bulb with wires attached?
> It looks like from J-man's link he bulbs look like that?


All LED's have the leads on them but you will have to solder it to the prop's existing wires.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

ok great thanks for info!!!


----------

